# Covered in huge abcesses, or tumors maybe?



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

My Ruby mouse has 5 large bumps, about 1/2 inch in diameter each - they are all about the same size and there are three of them under her chin/neck, one over her shoulder region, and one on the same side more towards her belly. She is a lumpy mouse, although she is still bright eyed and seemingly the same as ever.

These 'balls of stuff' or whatever are movable and slightly squishy, so I am not inclined to think they could be tumors. It doesn't appear that they are going to erupt through the skin or anything, but Ruby doesn't like it when I gently touch the ones under her face (these ones are slightly harder than the other ones, and they were noticeable before the ones toward her back). I noticed the first bump under her chin only about two weeks ago, and I handle her every other day.

She is genetically brindle with red eyes and has always been a bit overweight, although she's also been a very active mouse, and still is.

What do you think these could be? And why would she have 5 of them, all around the same size now? Please help! :?

*UPDATE:* Upon autopsy, I have determined that these "tumors" are actually lipomas - fatty deposits that in themselves do not cause harm to surrounding tissues until they become so big that they infiltrate muscles, compress organs, etc. Common in animals like dogs, but I'd never, ever seen even one on a mouse.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like cancer tbh, sounds like its broken and traveled around the body if she has 5 lumps you can see i'd say she probly has a few inside you cant see... the only advice i can give is to see a vet or make her as comfortable as you can. I being a show breeder would cull her but i understand if she is a pet you'd want to keep her as long as you can. Hope i'm wrong hon...


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

That's almost what I thought, but since the lumps are movable and not fixed, doesn't that mean it's not cancer?  Well, I hope. Thank you for responding so fast though. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Moveable lumps means they are located in the loose tissue just under the skin, rather than attached to the muscle and sinew underneath. no bearing on malignancy or whatnot  Try putting a needle in one, it's the quickest way of IDing an abscess.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Ohhh.  I wish I had some needles, but the only one I happen to have is a huge IM needle, it's freaking gauge 16 or something. o__O

I wonder.. is it possible to buy diabetic needle/syringes OTC?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Any sewing needles?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh.. now I feel stupid. Yes, many. I can just boil them and then sort of squeeze?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Did it.. only a small amount of blood came out.. why is it always my favorites that have health issues?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It could still be multiple things. I have had several mice that get lumps under the skin that are moveable, and never grow any larger than . . . like the tip of my finger maybe. They don't seem bothered by them. . .

If they start to get larger, or hurt her, then something will need to be done, because that will mean it's almost certainly cancerous. :|


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

These have been growing rapidly though since about two weeks ago when I only discovered the first two. Since there are 3 pretty much under her chin, it looks like I'll have to watch her breathing. x__x What else could it be?


----------

